# Happy Birthday solar_plasma



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday :!: 8) 

And thanks for all you do to contribute to the forum :!: 

Kurt


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 17, 2016)

Alles gute zum geburtstag, Björn.
Wishing you a brilliant day.


----------



## butcher (Feb 17, 2016)

Solar Plasma, 
Have a great birthday.
Don't concern yourself about those candles on the cake, its just numbers, your as young as you feel.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 17, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday, and be safe.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy birthday, Bjorn!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Björn!

Dave


----------



## Auful (Feb 17, 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Vielen Dank für die Hilfe an dieses Website.


----------



## maynman1751 (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bjorn! Have a great day. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2016)

Have a great day Bjórn

Jon


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Bday Bjorn.


----------



## Grelko (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Shark (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday, friend.

Harold


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you all, my friends! It has been a nice birthday with lots of congratulations (I love the cyber space!). 

Got a new weight, a lovely single malt and my old dad gave me his Ka-Bar, a US Navy Mark II made by Cammilus N.Y., which he himself was given by a Navy SEAL in the middle of the 1970's, when he sailed a torpedo salvage boat in the German Navy. This Ka-Bar is said to have been doing its duty in Vietnam. I felt very honoured being given this impressive piece of history.


----------

